# Pocket Knife from Mtnfolk



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Mtnfolk sent me a 3 bladed Case Whittler. I already own several Case single bladed folders. I find Case to be of the best quality of all the knives I have owned. I take pride in adding this 3 bladed folder to my collection of practical working knives. Go ahead, take a look at this beauty.

Thanks Mtnfolk,
Much appreciated.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice, I carried one of those for years. Enjoy.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

NICE!!!! I love Case... and Whittlers!! A "Slippy" is one of my favorite tools and constant companion..... I'm old enough that this got instilled in me from my Dad and PawPaw!!!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> A "Slippy" is one of my favorite tools and constant companion


Yep. In today's world of fancy locking knives, the humble slipjoint is often overlooked or passed over in favor of higher tech stuff (I'm guilty of this too







), but they served admirably for generations and can still do so today.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I love your new knife i would buy myself one but i bet it's not UK Legal so i will have to just carry my sharpened wooden spoon for the time being


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

right on Darrell... i'm glad you like it... and a many thanks to you too, for the "Pickle Forks"...









don't know how i missed this thread...


----------

